# does anybody share these symptoms? Am I alone?



## Sappho (Jan 4, 2008)

I have been diagnosed with DP and have enough of the symptoms on the lists I've seen to confirm that this is correct, but the lists don't mention some of the things I'm experiencing. For many years I had the sense of not remembering important things, but could not work out what I wasn't remembering; then recently I realisedwhat it was: going into situations, a 'normal' person - ie how I remember being myself -remembers many important facts about what they encounter, without their having to think of them consciously. In situations now, I'm aware of not remembering important _relevant_ facts and feeling bewildered, frightened, vulnerable and disorientated. If I am careful to sit down and think "What are the facts I need to know about this situation?" I can usually bring them to mind, if not immediately then after some days. Even then I have a feeling of uncertainty as to whether my mind offered me the correct information. For example: I had to have a tooth removed recently by a dentist whom I had never met and who was particularly un-communicative. I realised days afterwards that I had needed the information that most professional dentists in this country have qualifications that mean they would not do damage to you nor remove the wrong tooth, and would also be motivated by the fear of being sued. At the time I had not remembered all this and was very frightened in case he did. Another example is when I spoke to someone who was crying, and at first couldn't remember what it meant. Later I managed to draw out from my mind the information that people cry when they are sad. People I have known all my life should give me sense of knowing what to expect from them - not entirely of course, but significantly. I always have the feeling of not knowing what to expect at all, and also of not knowing what is generally regarded as normal behaviour in society. In response to this last problem, I am very inhibited in case I do anything that gives this away, and tend to watch the people around me to pick up clues. It is too complex and subtle a business to be able to bring conscious rules to mind and follow them.

Is this a common thing in DP, or am I alone? If it is, is it universal? (in which case it could be a clue to the physical conditions it arises from). If it isn't, are there sub-categories of DP? Above all, is there anyone else who has this??


----------



## DRyan (Jan 19, 2008)

I don't know what this is. Hopefully one of the better educated members will.


----------



## smitfraud (Dec 29, 2007)

hi,
i have been experiencing these symptoms too,its like, i become clumsier or something.

Anyways,its known as brainfog, and i herd,it can be treated. 

Good luck mate


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2008)

smitfraud:

WHY THE HELL ARE YOU NAMED AFTER THE DAMN VIRUS I ONLY JUST GOT RID OF THE OTHER DAMN DAY?! :lol:

I mean WTF?! R.I.P man! :

http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=14193

He's going to get me again!  :lol:

P.S: Welcome to the site....


----------



## smitfraud (Dec 29, 2007)

lool,its a clever virus,thats why i used the name .
thanks for the warm welcome btw


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2008)

I know it's a clever one! It's stressed the hell outta me! ... lol. And you're welcome


----------

